# Attention Washington smokers!



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.socialcigar.com/forum/topic/show?id=997438:Topic:109695

Although, Washington's stringent statewide indoor smoking ban went into effect more than two years ago, cigar shops and bars are still fighting to gain exemption.

The newly formed Cigar Association of Washington hopes to secure 225,000 registered voter signatures by June 30 in order to place the Cigar Bar Relief Act on the November ballot. The initiative would add a little breathing room to the ban, one of the nation's strictest.

The law, which was passed by 63 percent of state voters in November 2005 and enacted that December, outlaws indoor smoking in all public, places including restaurants, bars and even retail tobacconists.

The initiative would exclude cigar bars, cigar stores and private clubs from the ban. A cigar bar would be defined as any establishment that generates $25,000 annually in on-site cigar sales, and where food sales are incidental. This is similar to the language used in other statewide smoking bans around the country to describe exemptions for cigar bars and stores.

"It's important to remember that the initiative does not overturn the existing ban," said Dale Taylor, a tobacconist with Rain City Cigar in Seattle and president of the Cigar Association of Washington. "We are only seeking to give the choice to allow smoking in relatively few locations such as cigar bars, cigar stores and private clubs. These exemptions exist in most other states and we believe it is reasonable to request voters to allow them in Washington as well."

To view the petition, Washington state voters are being directed to the CAW's Web site, www.cigarwa.com.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

heard about this, good stuff, would be nice, but i still dont have any place near me, maybe one would start up if this passed


----------



## Pendaboot (Jan 2, 2008)

mikejh said:


> heard about this, good stuff, would be nice, but i still dont have any place near me, maybe one would start up if this passed


You are not wrong. I live in Mercer Island, and was looking hard at starting an upscale cigar lounge here three years ago when this silly law came around. This new thing passes, not only me (my circumstances have changed) but many others might consider getting into the biz. I know a guy who used to run a tinderbox who is determined to get back in to the biz. He says retail cigar prices are killing him.

But the first thing to do is to sign a petition. The next thing to do is to resist the temptation to sign another one. (Yes, they WILL check)


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Lynnwood here... I signed that petition as soon as RainCity Cigar had it ready. It kills me that the people of Wahington cant handle adults making their own choices in life. We cant get the roads fixed but we can take away the pleasures people have.
The amount of loss revenue and jobs is ridiculous. I can only hope this petition gets the laws changed. With all the rain here it is a bit tough sitting out under a tent 25 feet from the store.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i llike to visit seattle a few times a year, i hope everything works out for you guys. good luck


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Just downloaded the petition. Will bring it to my locan B&M. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck guys!
I kinda live half in wa and half in Id so I hope this petition gets a lot of attention!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Just reminding all the Washingtonians...Please spread the word and sign the petition


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

Legion said:


> Lynnwood here... I signed that petition as soon as RainCity Cigar had it ready. It kills me that the people of Wahington cant handle adults making their own choices in life. We cant get the roads fixed but we can take away the pleasures people have.
> The amount of loss revenue and jobs is ridiculous. I can only hope this petition gets the laws changed. With all the rain here it is a bit tough sitting out under a tent 25 feet from the store.


Hi legion - and you forgot to mention the wind, the recent April snow, and the low as* tempatures - makes it kinda hard to enjoy anything, especially a vitola other than a Robusto, and thats a hard thing to do....


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Damsel....great to see you here...Yes I agree that snow and wind is killing my cigar mood...Washington has to give us new laws....
Snow in April that is crazy


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Question: Would this make hookah lounges exempt as well?


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm surprised that DC hasn't outlawed all cigar smoking after I was there. Me and a friend of mine put a nice haze over Dupont Circle while checking out the babes walking through.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi exmoney
You have the Washingtons mixed up. Actually we were talking about the Evergreen state.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

whats the latest on this?


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

mikejh said:


> whats the latest on this?


yeah what is the latest on this..


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Since I'm moving to Washington in a few weeks, "What the latest on this?"


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

Oxman said:


> Since I'm moving to Washington in a few weeks, "What the latest on this?"


welcome to Washington Doug, I guess I should find out huh?


----------

